# Calcul fin de contrat … je suis paumee



## Elo95 (6 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous … alors là je suis paumee …. Qui pourrais m’aider 🙏🙏🙏
Contrat pour des jumeaux qui a débuté le 1/09/2022 sur 43semaines /an pour 38h/semaine et depuis le 1/11/2022 45h/semaines a 3,80€/h ….par enfant…. Recommandé reçu ce jour pour t’était d enfant qui sont absent depuis lundi 5/12 donc préavis de 15 j (21/12) j’ai 1enfant de moins de 15 ans et les parents ont pris 1semaine en octobre prévue dans les 9 semaines de congé …mais comment calculer les jours de congés à me payer dans le solde de tt compte ???? Complètement paumee …le Ram dit une chose les pe en disent une autre (pour eux je n ai pas de vacances lol ) alors je me tourne vers vous !!!merci par avance


----------



## assmatzam (6 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Alors pour commencer si lettre reçu aujourd'hui 
Préavis du 6 au 20 décembre inclus


Ensuite vous aurez plusieurs calculs à faire 

1) ccc sur salaire de décembre 
Déduction des heures de travail non réalisées du 21 au 31 décembre 2022

2) Calcul de la régularisation de salaire 
2 périodes à calculer 
1er Septembre au 31 octobre 
1 novembre au 20 décembre 

3) iccp fin de contrat 
Comparaison entre maintien de salaire et 10 % des salaires bruts perçus 
Vous ne terminez pas la période de référence donc pas de jours sup à rajouter pour votre enfant 

Pas de prime de fin de contrat sauf si vous avez une clause supérieure à la convention collective


----------



## Griselda (6 Décembre 2022)

De toute évidence si tu n'as pas toi même posé des Congés qui t'auraient été payés par anticipation, evidement qu'il y a des CP à regler.
Et puisque tu es en AI tous tes congés ont été retirés pour calculer ta mensu de base donc je ne vois pas comment tu aurais eut des CP payés par anticipation puisqu'ils auraient été tous payés au mois de juin 2023.

Par contre pour avoir droit aux 2 jrs/enft de moins de 15 ans il est imperatif d'avoir été jusqu'au 31 mai de la periode de reference, donc ceux là tu n'y a pas le droit.

Donc si tu as commencé le 1er septembre, il faut commencer par faire le calcul de la regul du 1er septembre jusqu'au dernier jour du préavis, puis tu pourras calculer les CP: 2.5jrs par bloc de 4 semaines effectives ou assimilées (c'est à dire y compris les 2 semaines de préavis non effectuées mais payées).


----------



## Elo95 (6 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour oui le 20pardon pas 21 oups merciiiii


----------



## Elo95 (6 Décembre 2022)

Merciiiiiii je vais me mettre le nez dans le calcul … ba oui je savais bien que j avais des cp mais non pas pr les pe et le Ram ahhhhh mon Ram alors merci bcp a vous pour vos éclaircissement


----------



## assmatzam (6 Décembre 2022)

Pour le calcul de l'indemnité de cp

Vous calculez le nombre de semaines réellement travaillées depuis le 1er septembre 2022 

Nombre de semaines / 4 * 2,5 = jours ouvrables acquis 
Vous arrondissez à l'entier sup 

Jours ouvrables / 6 x 45 heures x 4,8644€ brut = maintien de salaire 

Vous additionnez ensuite tous vos salaires bruts percus
X 0,1 = montant des 10%

Vous retenez le montant le plus avantageux des 2 pour l'assistante maternelle


----------



## assmatzam (6 Décembre 2022)

Pour calculer le montant de la régularisation de salaire 

Tu notes d'un côté le montant de ton salaire brut 
mois par mois sans prendre en compte les heures complémentaires et supplémentaires 

À côté tu notes le montant correspondant aux heures travaillées et assimilées à du temps de travail 
Comme les jours fériés chômés et payés les jours d'absences de l'enfant pour convenance personnelle du parent employeur 

Et tu vois si il te manque de l'argent 
Si il y a un trop perçu il reste acquis


----------



## Elo95 (6 Décembre 2022)

Milles mercis … c’est bien ce que j avais compter mais le pe me disent non et le Ram …. Ahhhh le Ram !!!! Encore merci vs êtes au top


----------



## Griselda (6 Décembre 2022)

Je te conseille de leur dire de contacter la DIRECCTE pour leur demander si un contrat commençant en septembre, s’arrêtant en décembre ne comptabiliserait pas des CP? 
De plus c'est une AI, pour établir la mensu annuelle on a retiré 9 semaines dont une seule a été  effectivement posée par les PE, il y a donc obligatoirement une regule à faire aussi. Mais là aussi ils peuvent poser la question. 

L'interet c'est qu'un organisme officiel leur répondra ce qui évitera qu'ils pensent que tu as tort et cherche juste à leur prendre de l'argent. 

Si vraiment ils s'entêtent il faudra passer par le tribunal, j'espère que tu sauras les ramener à la raison mais d'autant plus qu'il y a 2 enfants, donc 2 contrats, c'est sur qu'ils aimeraient bien avoir raison car alors ça représente une belle différence financière pour toi et donc pour eux...


----------



## Elo95 (6 Décembre 2022)

C’est ça affaire à suivre le 20/12 …. Merci beaucoup en tt cas


----------



## ChantalGoya (8 Décembre 2022)

Il est tout aussi possible de faire un mail à la DIRRECTE avec les questions, les chiffres et de transmettre la réponse aux PE.
C'est juste leur montrer qu'il n'y a pas intention d'arnaque mais juste être payé pour ce qui était prévu au contrat.


----------

